# OutBack Newbie



## MidniteHemi (Sep 12, 2003)

Hello everyone!! My name is Jerry. I'm new to this Forum , altho you may see my postings on RV.NET. We go tomorow and pick up or '03 OutBack 28RLS!! . We are.. myself , Loving wife Becky , and Son Tyler , (11). Our oldest son, Joshua is 19, and is proudly serving our country! , He will Graduate Basic training Oct. 16th. We just traded our '02 Salem 26bh lite in on the new OoutBack. Our TV is a '03 Dodge Ram Quad Cab 4x4 , 5.7 Hemi with 3.92 gears , fact. tow pkg , mirrors and 20 " tires/wheels. we have put on Westin Nerf Bars , SportsMasters tonneau cover, vent visors, tinted windows, and bug sheild!! whew, what a mouthful!! will be seeing more of everyone in the posts , thanks for a great website!1, Jerry


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome Jerry!

Good luck on the new Outback. You have already read about checking it over good to look for defects. Get any bugs worked out of it quickly, (warranty) and enjoy the unit.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Jerry, and like Pete said good luck with your new Outback. We really like ours.


----------

